# Maiden Voyage of a New Outback, Rudee, VA on Apr 21, 2018



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

On Apr 21, I took the new Outback to Rudee. Before heading for CBBT, I wanted to make sure the new kayak is OK, especially to make sure that there is no leak on the kayak.

I expected some chopper bluefish, and I wished for some speck action. But now I am giving up specks.

I caught about 10 puppy drum on shrimp. They were under 18” except two. Two were at 23” and 28”.
Also caught a few small grey trout.

Video Fishing Log:






Thanks
Joe


----------

